# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  problemcen mit Profielerstellung

## Kapgammler

Hi Administrator,
meine Frage bezieht sich auf meinen PK verlauf im Profiel.   
Er wird nach Eingabe nicht so wieder gegeben wie ich ihn verfasst habe. Was mach ich falsch?

LG   Peter

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Peter,

da ich nicht weiß, was Du Dir vorstellst, wie Dein Profil aussehen soll, kann ich Deine Frage nicht sicher beantworten. Ich nehme aber an, mit den Gänsefüßchen wolltest Du Angaben aus der ersten Zeile zur Wiederholung markieren, und hast in den Folgezeilen entsprechend viele Leerzeichen eingefügt, damit alles hübsch untereinander steht. Es ist gut möglich, dass der Forums-Editor die aufeinanderfolgenden Leerzeichen bis auf eines löscht; genau weiß ich es nicht. Da hilft nur, die Angaben (PSA, Testosteron, was weiß ich) in jeder Zeile auszuschreiben. Sicherheitshalber solltest Du Dein Profil in aller Ruhe im Windows-Editor (zu finden unter Programme => Zubehör) erstellen und dann per drag 'n' drop in Dein Profil kopieren, sonst kann es, wenn der Erstellvorgang zu lange dauert, passieren, dass der Forumseditor Dich nach einer halben Stunde rauswirft.

Ralf

----------

